

A home made periodic table - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2013/05/a-home-made-periodic-table.html

======
tokenadult
This project is interesting in its own right, and links to a cool tool by the
same author

[http://blog.jgc.org/2012/01/international-object-sizing-
tool...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/01/international-object-sizing-tool.html)

for showing the size of photographs, which I just told my Facebook friends
about and printed out for my children, who are practicing photography.

The heavy-duty version of a periodic table table is that made by Theodore
Gray,

<http://www.theodoregray.com/periodictable/>

who is quite a fan of the periodic table.

<http://periodictable.com/>

~~~
Someone
Recommended reading: his tale about the construction of that table:
<http://theodoregray.com/PeriodicTable/History.html>

------
xyzzy123
Cool project! A few easy ideas:

Zn: outside of a zinc/carbon battery

He: balloons

Ni: welding rods

Am: smoke detector sensor

Pt/Ir: spark plug central electrodes (your mechanic's more likely to give you
an old spark plug than a whole cat converter ;)

Hg: thermometer

Trying to think up easy/cheap ways to get elements is quite fun

------
clebio
Very neat idea. Reminds me of birding (finding and recording birds seen). If
he were to find a radioactive item, presumably the bottles (glass, with
polypropylene and polyvinyl tops) wouldn't work. Wonder what he'd use then.
Also calls to mind the Elements exhibit at the Griffith Observatory in Los
Angeles (<http://www.griffithobservatory.org/exhibits/bhallofsky.html>).

------
mbubb
Nice project. I really like the book you used the poster from. My boys devour
it. The quirky little elements remind me of OS-tans.

I wanted to make something similar with my boys. How did you choose to attach
the vials? Glue?

Great project!

~~~
jgrahamc
Loops of copper wire just under the lid.

------
lifeformed
What do you think is hardest to obtain element with a relatively low atomic
number?

~~~
maxerickson
For DIY, I'd guess helium.

~~~
iand
Get it from a party balloon?

~~~
TeMPOraL
May be hard to keep for longer than a day or two though.

